# Boat Slips



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm still a few months awayfrom having the project boat ready to go in the water but have been kind of shopping around for a wet slip location. I recalled that recently someone on herehad a slip for sale at one of the local yachtclubs. I was ignorant up to this point of the fact that an individual slip could be purchased. I was only aware of rentals. I was wondering, what exactly are you buying if you were to purchase a slip? I can understand use of facilities, securityand so forth but how does it work as far as "real estate"? What do you actually own and for how long?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Check with Santa Rosa Yacht Club at the bridge to P-beach for ownership, it is like a condo.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Santa Rosa is not like a condo, it is a condo. You own a slip (some dry, some wet) as well as a pro-rata share of common areas. You pay a monthly HOA assessment to cover maintenance, etc. As to the wet slips you should ask about insurance. To my knowledge no one offers insurance on marina improvements, so the HOA would be responsible for rebuilding the docks and seawall if damaged in a storm (read: special assessments). Just ask the seller and he should be able to fill you in. I have done both - owned a boat slip and rented as well. If values are rising it's nice to own a slip. If they aren't, renting is better. It just depends on your needs.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

That was my biggest question. If (when) a storm comes and wipes the whole thing out, what do you own at that point? As I understand it you don't own the planks and pilings around your slip and you can't own the water. So what tangible "thing" do you own? 

Please excuse my ignorance, I'm kind of new at this.

Thanks for the responses.

Alan


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

If you think about buying, quiz the seller about insurance and also get a complete copy of the condominium documents. They will spell out exactly what your rights and obligations are. Surely there is a section in the condo docs that covers substantial or total destruction of the wet slips. Every condo document I have read is actually pretty straightforward, but you have to read them. It's a shame that most buyers don't bother going through them before buying a unit.


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't forget that "Santa Rosa Yacht Club"--was totally wiped out in the hurricanes a few years ago. The area is not well protected, and you would have to have a secure place to move your boat to during a storm. The Dry stack also came down--and boats were lost there. I don't know how much stronger the new stacks are. The prices for slips there have been higher at one time in the past. I would think that a waterfront home would be a far better investment in the long run if you want to buy something for a boat mooring. Prices are pretty cheap currently.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

10-4

I understand. It <U>is</U> a condo. You don't actually own the structure just the space that it encloses and whatever you choose to put into that space.

Thanks


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Please don't think I am knocking Santa Rosa Yacht club with these comments. I live close by and was thinking about buying adry slip there years ago, and probably would have if I had been able to afford it. I am sure they have a fine condo board and management team. I have a close friend with a slip there.

Instead, I decided to go with a dry slip lease/rental at Day Break Marina. As one poster mentioned about hurricanes, I am sure it was over a year (and probably longer) before anyone at Santa Rosa could get their boat launched after Ivan. If I am not mistaken, Day Break was back in operation in less than a month.

I am not knocking Santa Rosa Yacht Club at all, because I live in a condo, and it was almost 3 months before we got electricity back on, and we had a great condo board at the time. It just takes time to rebuild after something so devastating. I hope that we never have to go through anything like that again.

Dale


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I own the "Lease" to one of the slips, that is what you buy, the SubLease of the Submerged Land Lease, it is NOT real Estate!

The rebuild had many improvements including a concrete Jetty that is very structurely sound on the South side of the Marina.

I also have mine up for Sale, if your intetrested PM me.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a place in Fort Walton Beach right next to the SEA TOW office and across from Capt D's that is renting slips for 5.00 a foot and if you want electricity and water add 35.oo a month. Call Jeff at 362-0232.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Your Slip*



Bay Pirate said:


> I own the "Lease" to one of the slips, that is what you buy, the SubLease of the Submerged Land Lease, it is NOT real Estate!
> 
> The rebuild had many improvements including a concrete Jetty that is very structurely sound on the South side of the Marina.
> 
> I also have mine up for Sale, if your intetrested PM me.


 
Just wondering if it's still up for sale, or if you'd consider renting it for a few months. I'm disabled so we're trying to make it easier this year for docking/launching the boat. 

Sincerely,

Jimmy Holmes

(850) 384-3220
Call any time after 9a.m.


----------

